# lights off?



## mikslik (Sep 30, 2009)

I have heard if you turn the lights off for a couple of hours at mid-day, it will solve algae problems. Why? Doesn't the algae begin to grow as soon as the lights come back on? Do the plants have an advantage in this situation?

Mikslik


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

It's more of a DIY CO2 thing, or for those with non-co2 aquariums who believe in reducing surface agitation to increase CO2 (I reject this practice for my own reasons). The concept is that mid day breaks allow time for the CO2 to re-establish. I suppose it might also allow plants to shore up some of the enzymes related to carbon fixation, meaning they might accept CO2 better. Don't quote me on that last part though; it's pure conjecture.

-Philosophos


----------



## mikslik (Sep 30, 2009)

Phil- thanks again. I usually don't have algae problems, unless I get lazy and let the CO2 play out. 

I recently rescaped and replaced 2 spent 10,000k bulbs at the same time, and the algae is getting ahead of the cleanup crew. So I might give the tank a mid-day rest until the plant growth is strong again.

Best, Mikslik


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

nah... co2 only goes out, it would escape out of the water way faster than the O2 does that is why you need to add CO2 beside it is the peak hours for growing during mid day/half way of your lights on and you want to turn that thing off? -- unncessary!!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Why would it escape faster than O2? CO2 has a higher density than air, let alone pure O2.

Plants don't just, "peak at noon" either:
http://www.plantphysiol.org/cgi/reprint/58/6/761

Read the last paragraph on the last page, if nothing else. This is only one example.

-Philosophos


----------

